# South Bend Fourteen "Good News"



## Kroll (May 28, 2017)

Good morning members,you know for me good news does not come around that often.But this morning it has and I just wanted to share with ya'll.If you don't remember here is the link to the SB project www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sb-fourteen-project.52159/ This was kinda a coop project,the owner of the lathe and myself which I provided the labor but I don't call it labor cause I enjoyed taking it apart and putting it back together so it was an honor.I believe that the membership here provided the labor answering all of my question and reading post of other member who done the same thing.The game plan was to sell it on CL and ask a fair price for what it was worth but not takers.So the owner lower the price down more but still no takers,I was getting little on edge cause I had put alot of work into this project cause I was going at it like it was mine,I really wanted it so bad because you never know the quality of a machine till you take it apart.This lathe was just out of my price range either way.
*Good News:*This morning the owner and I talk about the lathe and lowering the price which I was just shaking my head.Lowering again would mean that no money would be made for neither which means I would not be able to invest into more tooling.So the owner ask me if I wanted the lathe for myself given to me(noise you heard is me falling on floor) OMGoodness I just hit the lathe jackpot.This fantastic lathe is now mine thanks to a very good person.Now I will be putting up my Sears lathe on the market and putting the SB in its place.If you look at my post on the process there is several extras that went along with the lathe.OH I forgot it comes with a 7.5 rotary phase converter which I also went through it.*Today *is a fantastic day for sure-----Kroll aka Carroll


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2017)

It's called Karma. Good things do happen to good people, it's about your deeds and your acts, it comes back to you.
Congratulations all the way around.


----------



## Kroll (May 28, 2017)

Yes sir I believe that to be true,while back a member had sent me some metal pieces to play around with which he gave them to me.All he ask was to do something kind.Which I did,and really haven't stop,which like you said it comes back around.Just in case don't feel like going to the link guys here's a before/after.


----------



## Kroll (May 28, 2017)

Good afternoon guys,I have to say that I am exhausted.With it so humid here I have taken two showers,the reason is I spent the day taking apart my table saw and out feed table to make room to move out the Sears and move in the SB.Everyone loves pictures so I thought I would post before/after.Now I will spend all day tomorrow putting things back, or do a little rearranging.Thanks for looking guys


----------



## mikey (May 28, 2017)

Congrats, Kroll! That SB looks just right in that space. You did a beautiful job on that lathe and the PO turned out to be a really good guy. Glad it turned out in your favor.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 28, 2017)

Ya know it just looks perfect there , like it was ment to be. Congrats wish I had a helper like you here. You did a great job on the lathe and he must have saw it in your  love of the repair. Good luck with your new baby. Your other lathe will be jealous .


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Aug 1, 2017)

Just saw your thread. Congrats on acquiring your SB "Fourteen".

I bought a similar one last winter and noticed it wasn't as accurate as I wanted. So replaced the gib and leadscrew/nut and it now makes finish cuts consistently to a thou, every time. Also, produces really nice finishes with simple HSS tooling.  My other big repair was to replace the V belt in the variable speed drive unit. The old belt was thunking a lot and actually stalled out while turning some round stock. New V belt fixed that easily enuf.

These are pretty capable machines. Gives you a pretty large diameter capacity to work with. Hope you are enjoying yours!

Glenn


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice restoration, and the conversion to the control box. 
Glenn: how much did you pay for yours? All original?
Mark S.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Aug 2, 2017)

Mark,  yes, mine is all original.  Purchase price was $2500. The gib, cross feed screw and nut, and v belt parts  were another $350 or so. 

Glenn


----------



## Kroll (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks guys,Glenn I was also watching your thread so its good to hear your lathe is spot on.


----------

